# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring apocolyptic dreams

## Slazman999

For the past few weeks every dream that I remember has some apocolyptic feel to it or theme, be it zombie, destroyed citys, human beings being gone, and others like that. The most vivid dream that I can remember is walking down a street, cars and busses are over turned, windows broken. The building around me had large holes in them, rubble scatering the street. I walked up this large hill and looked out in front of me. It was foggy but I could see boats that were floating in a harbor but the closer they were to me I saw they were sitting, leaning over on land. The ocean or lake, whatever it was, was dried up. Cranes in the ship yard were toppleing over and as I looked around me I could see the dust and fog blowing and swirling in the wind, I turned around and looked behind me and at the bottom of the hill there was a crowed of faceless people looking up at me, all I could hear was the howling of the wind turning into the agonizing moan of millions of people, screaming. The crowed started to run at me, arms outreached... Can anyone give me an idea what this means? May of my other dreams have taken place in this city, with the same sounds and screaming. Always being chased.

----------


## TheLight

Hi!
I am not sure I can give you any idea of what's going on and why, but I'll share three of my dreams(they were apocalyptic). I dreamed about them about 2 or 3 years before, but they are the types that one can easily remember.

So the first dream started with me being in a public bus traveling on the way home. I looked from a window there was an empty land with a view to the mountain near my city. As I looked I saw a nuclear explosion in front of the mountain. Suddenly I get scared and the other people in the bus start crying and shouting. The driver stays calm though and continue driving. We pass a gas station and see some people calling for help, probably asking to get in the bus. I think to myself that maybe i should tell the driver to stop, but I don't. As we continue I suddenly feel this wind coming towards us. The bus flies from the road and knocks in a building. I woke up..

The next day i dreamed the same dream, but this time i yelled to the driver to stop and take the people near the gas station. So he did and when the people got in they told the driver to drive in the opposite direction. He agreed and turned the bus. I remember seeing many destruct buildings and fire (there wasn't any traffic on our direction though, only in the opposite), but somehow we made it out of the city. As we stopped and got out I woke up, but with the feeling that I had done the right thing.

A week or two after that I had the same dream to the part when I see the nuclear explode. This time the wind from the first dream came much faster and and the bus crashed in the gas station.

After the last one I've had no more apocalyptic dreams. These are perhaps the strangest I have ever dreamed, because they were linked somehow.To this day I have no explanation what these dreams meant, but I remember that at that time I was fascinated how the nuke could take so many lives in an instant and I was kinda afraid of it happening to me - of my life fading in a mere second..

----------


## Slazman999

You see I don't have a fear of these things happenng and I don't wake up in a state of fright or panic, these aren't nightmares to me, I'm just curious what they mean. I like having them because they are so memorable and if I could I would try to make them happen every night

----------


## YYNYM

You see things on a bigger scale. Almoast of of my nightmares are apocolyptic, generally invovling nuclear war. All the other dreams are way over the top too. That's all.

----------


## Slazman999

Any other ideas?

----------


## CeDeR

Stop playing Resident evil and watching the 2012 movie.

----------


## Aledrea

yeah, I had apocalypse dreams too...It was creepy. In the dream I was walking and there was background narration explaining the apocalypse. There were 5 days

1.Zombies
2.Monsters
3.Nuclear
4.Plagues
5.Fire

Then I faced zombies. The next night I faced monsters. The third night I died in a nuclear explosion saving my ex-boyfriend. I can't really remember the last two really well. It scared me so much cuse it happened night after night, for five nights like the narration said.

----------

